# Changing my Clothes



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

My workspace is not air conditioned. And now we are in the heat of summer, and I am sweating way too much. I've been wearing jeans and my favorite cotton polos this summer, but they have just been getting soaked through with sweat. I just made a change to a lightweight wicking fishing polo with a vented mesh back, and some older lightweight wicking fishing pants. i can't believe how much difference it makes in my comfort level. I'm even more likely to go to the shop to begin with.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Shorts, t-shirt and flip-flops work for me - Although, that is normal attire for pretty much everything here in Florida except during our three day winters 

Cheers,
Brad

PS: It does create some excitement when welding though… when the sparks and slag starts hitting your feet!


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Shorts, t-shirt and flip-flops work for me
> 
> - Brad


I'm sure that works you. For myself, I recently went from soft top shoes to steel-toed after I dropped a board on my foot and broke my big toe.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

I wear shirts like that all summer long, unfortunately, I start to break a sweat when it hits 65F and I have to do physical labor. The downside is the polyester shirts get pulls in them real easy, but I usually find them on the clearance rack late summer for $5 and stock up.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Mr Unix … "when the sparks and slag starts hitting your feet"

Yup, been there, done that. Dont wear sandals but I do were shorts all the time. And when the welding drips fall between the top of my sock and the tongue of my shoe there isnt much you can do but jump around and swear a lot.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Shorts, sandals and no shirt. I do wear a straw hat if I am outside.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Man you had me creepin' out. I thought that you were gonna post a video. 
Bill


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

> Shorts, sandals and no shirt. I do wear a straw hat if I am outside.
> 
> - mrjinx007


http://egotvonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/overalls-***********************************.jpg


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha…. With 98% humidity, index of 115 its like jumping in the pool with you clothes on before going to the shop around here. Unfortunately, I do have to wear my glasses which I am constantly wiping dry.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I stay in the house. In FL I do WW in the winter, spring and fall.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Brad +++.
Talking about flip flops, a couple week ago I was sharpening a 1/4" chisel for a plow plane when I went to install it I didn't have it hooked in the adjuster it fell *right through the dog hole in my bench* and hit the side of my big toe. Not given' up my flip flops, tho.

Gerald +++++++ Lately I just stay in side, do my sketching, lay out some carving, drink my jamaica tea.

Here's what I've been facing over the last few weeks:










This is today (right now)









This is at 7AM this morning:









That second one what we call bear catching weather.

And dog days haven't even started yet!!

s/
Waiting for September in NE FL


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Think'in about going commando.

Saw stop uses a hotdog for their testing…so I feel safe.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Man you had me creepin out. I thought that you were gonna post a video.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Bill, I had some doubts also. I thought it had to do with loading and shorts. heheheeh Boy, I'm glad I was wrong…...... hehehe
Sorry Charles, but the devil made me do it…... Jerry In Tucson)........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Blue jeans tshirt steeltoed workboots.. all year..

But i enjoy suffering..


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

JeffP, you are such a tease…you bad boy.


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

Not in my shop…...but the other day it was probably 35c (90f) and we were working on the south side of the building, doing a job that required a lot of grunting and the safety program demanded we wear steel toe boots, pants, proper shirts and hard hats. It was tough.

The only thing that saved us it that the humidity was probably 20%.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've always worn bibb overalls, tee shirt, work hat and steel towed Redwing boots in the shop. It's just a hard habit to get out of because it's what I wore in our plants for over forty years. The only change that I've made is that instead of a baseball cap I wear a 'news boy cap'. It makes me more relaxed since I retired - only I'm not really retired.

However, another big change is that for the first time in my life I now have heat and air in my shop. In the summer I keep the air set at 80 degrees and in the winter I keep it set at 60 degrees. It works out very well because my shop is well insulated and it's very economical.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Yesterday was a four t shirt day. 95 F with 75% humidity.

Much better today, only 20% humidity.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm also in humid Florida. I have to agree with using very light shirts, light shorts, and good air circulation to keep me cool…er. I normally just go in for like 30 - 40 minutes max, come in, cool down, go back out and repeat. When Fall hits, I can stay in much longer until summer hits again.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

Here in middle Indiana, we have had 60+ consecutive days with rain. Today it is 95 with 95% humidity. I just came inside after processing some lumber and firewood with my chainsaw. I think I died a little. Luckily my shop has a/c but I don't go out there very often because I cannot get the humidity under control. Its nice and cool but the prospect of gluing anything together on a guitar with that much moisture in the air is a giant no-no. I think I might line my floor and walls with some desiccant, like rice or something. Or just wait until fall…..


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh, and as for changing clothes, that happens once a day, when I am done sweating (staying indoors). I have to wear jeans and boots all year round for safety reasons. It gets absolutely brutal sometimes. I bet my pants weigh an additional 7 lbs due to the sweat.


----------



## atouchofoz (Jul 2, 2015)

I can relate to the sweat…being here in the south west and no air in my shop, just glad it is running down the back, and not up! 
Suzanne


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

On my weekends I spend 12-14 hours in and around the shop as we usually have a big sell to prepare for in September. We also have a garden and by this time of the year we are preparing for our Fall garden and at the same time harvesting our spring crop. No time to go in and cool off from 7a.m - 7 p.m. except for a quick 15 minutes lunch.
Life is good.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I can stick pretty consistently with a pair of slip on shoe, a light cotton tee shirt and whatever short are closest to me when I'm getting dressed. I don't have a/c in the shop, but I do have a dehumidifier that seems to run almost constantly and a fan circulating air around, mostly for all the wood I have drying. It was quite warm out today with the humidity up there as well and in the shop, it was a little cooler and the humidity was negligible compared to what was outside. Not too terribly uncomfortable, but around 75 outside = perfect shop conditions.


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

Its a two shirt day for me down here in central Texas. Usually change
at lunch time. I have window fans that I start up early in the morning, 
but around four pm, time to take a break till after supper time.

I did get one of those "Endura Cool Towels" at Lowes, anxious to try it out, heard good
reports on it.

Dave


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

Do a google search for 'lightweight tactical pants'. Used by military contractors and off duty military, they have all the features a woodworker needs. Light, water resistant, abrasion and cut resistant, lots of pockets for keeping small tools handy. I use the shorts during the summer. There are also shirts, but I personally prefer lightweight, moisture wicking workout shirts in my garage. One of these days, I'll suck it up and put heat and ac in my garage, but my lottery tickets are always misprints.


----------



## BigEG (Jul 18, 2015)

I understand where you are coming from Charles A. I live in South Central Ga and it is hot down here, metal building for my shop and no air, except fans. Soaking wet when you leave the shop as if you have been swimming.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have always worn jeans, boots, t shirt. Isn't a big deal when it just is me at the house as I would much rather just get drenched and keep working. I have started running a box fan to get some breeze and that is good for the most part. On rare occasions I will wear shorts. Just this weekend I picked up one of the "cool" towels to try out and a wicking shirt on a clearance rack to see if it makes much of a difference.


----------



## atouchofoz (Jul 2, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has a positive or negative result on the Endura Cool Towels? 
I personally have used the shammys that are used for whipping down the vehicles. They help. 
Suzanne


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2013/08/consumer-reports-reviews-enduracool-and-chill-its-cooling-towels/index.htm

"Bottom line. All three towels cooled down when wet and can help you cool off on a hot day when relative humidity is low to moderate. They do not work as well when the humidity is high. As our tests show, a common kitchen towel will cool you just as quick but if you want to chill out like your favorite sports star, give a cooling towel a try."


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Summer: shorts, t shirt and old running shoes with mini crew socks. And oh yes, 2 fans
Winter: jeans, long sleeve T shirt, flannel work shirt, vest, old running shoes with wool socks and a hat with a propane heater that allows me to shed layers eventually
Goofy OK weather: 10 degrees to 110 degrees


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought about getting a 12,000 BTU AC unit for my shop but honestly….. I thought I'd spend more time cleaning the filter than working. How do you guys with AC in the shop handle the filters cloggin' up?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

When it get too hot, 92° and above, I stay out of my garage shop.

Being too hot can cause a lack of concentration, just like if it too cold, and lack of concentration is a perfect recipe for accidents.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Yesterday was a four t shirt day. 95 F with 75% humidity.
> 
> Much better today, only 20% humidity.
> 
> ...


Great photo! It's winter for me and polyester undies.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Reading this thread really makes me appreciate having AC in my shop, it's a strong must here in this Texas heat, after cutting grass and weed eating I work up a soaking sweat I then hit the shower and head to the shop, I keep my shop temp at 68 degrees and my house at 76 degrees


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Charles, have you considered something like this?

Ice chest cooling system.


----------



## Matt59 (Mar 31, 2013)

At work in the summer (construction), I wear Carhartt lightweight canvas or twill pants. The canvas is lighter than the twill, but both are much more comfortable than jeans. For shirts, I wear some cotton t-shirts but prefer lightweight cotton button-downs. With the sleeves rolled and the top buttons undone, it's quite comfortable. Much more so than the t-shirts! The shirts are those lightweight fishing-type shirts the OP mentioned. The collars can be popped to block the neck from the sun, and they wick sweat better than the t-shirts.

When I get home and into the shop, however, the shorts go on and sneakers replace the work boots.


----------

